# elk liver breakfast sausage



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I made some sausage trying to use up some of the liver I had (I just cant eat that much liver) it turned out really quite good.

1lb ground pork with a good amount of fat like 30%

1 lb elk liver chopped real fine with a knife ( my grinder is missing a part)

3/4 table spoon salt
1 teaspoon sage
1/2 teaspoon savory flakes
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 1/4 teaspoon margoram
1 teaspoon garlic
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon red pepper

mix everything together. Fry it up like normal breakfast sausage.
I am going to try this on my breakfast tacos. It is really good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

you da man!


----------

